# Easter family campfire



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought I would share a few pictures of my kids and grandkids. Nice day to visit and the cousins playing. It's been a beautiful day! !


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The kids have lively game of Kick the Can going and the rest are just visiting and enjoying the day that our good Father has made.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely family, it looked like a wonderful get together.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Looks like fun! It rained all day here so no fun outside time, just family getting together over a meal after Church.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's been a while since all of us , 3 kids, sposes, and all the grandkids could be together. One of my 4 brothers came, too. It was a very fun day!


----------

